
Making a Googol:1 Reduction with Lego Gears - snalty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwXK4e4uqXY
======
snalty
Sorry, I know this is very off topic but I found the video fascinating and
thought other people would enjoy it too. Feel free to remove if this is too
far from the point of HN.

